# Tax Return Software - Self Assessment Online



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Planning to do my tax return early this year but instead of using my accountant I want to do my own self assessment online. Is there any software for mac osx which I can use, or any tips/advice on how to get prepared before I begin ?
Ive already registered and activated online ;-)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Why do you need software?

I do mine every year just using the HMRC online Portal & it's a piece of pi$$. Put the numbers in the boxes & hey presto the liability or rebate is calculated for you.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok cool, I've never used the site before so that's good to know. I wonder why there are products that claim to make it easier ? They charge around £20-40, perhaps they just explain the sections better ?
(Taxfiler, Taxcalc etc)
Has anyone successfully used Safari to complete their SA online ? I'm on a mac


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Install Chrome if it bothers you about Safari.

I did mine once or twice online. It's easier that the paper forms were as it hides the irrelevant sections based on your answers.
I only use an accountant now as she sorts our expenses and vat etc.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

What W7 said above.

Just go on line, tick the right boxes to get right sections, and add relavant numbers.

First year takes a while as it's new, the. Just look at last years entry and change numbers on future years, assuming nothings changed much

I do it every year and am useless on IT


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mullum said:


> Ok cool, I've never used the site before so that's good to know. I wonder why there are products that claim to make it easier ? They charge around £20-40, perhaps they just explain the sections better ?
> (Taxfiler, Taxcalc etc)
> Has anyone successfully used Safari to complete their SA online ? I'm on a mac


No issues using Safari


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I downloaded something once to do a tax return. It was free, based on pdf forms and it worked. I did notice that the extra sections you might need had to be paid for. The following year it was out of date and the basic package was charged for. I opted for the government website - it's fee, it works, it's secure, all sections are free you know it's up to date and will be correct - if it screws up it's their fault - it's a no brainer.


----------



## harryHR (10 d ago)

Yes, there are several software options available for preparing and filing your tax return on a Mac. Some options include:

H&R Block Tax Software: This software is designed for preparing and filing tax returns online, and it is compatible with Mac operating systems. It offers a variety of features, including the ability to import tax documents, claim deductions and credits, and get support from tax professionals.
TurboTax: This is another popular tax preparation software that is available for Mac. It offers a range of features and tools to help you prepare and file your tax return, including the ability to import tax documents, claim deductions and credits, and get support from tax professionals.
TaxAct: This software is also compatible with Mac operating systems and offers a range of features to help you prepare and file your tax return, including the ability to import tax documents, claim deductions and credits, and get support from tax professionals.
Before you begin preparing your tax return, it is a good idea to gather all of the necessary documents and information, such as your W-2 form, any 1099 forms for income from sources other than your job, and receipts for expenses that you want to claim as deductions. You may also want to consider consulting with a professional or using online resources to help you understand the tax laws and ensure that you are filing your return correctly.


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

I had a spell of needing to do one, years ago, and I always used the government site. It's easy, it's free, it does the calculations for you, it leads you through the relevant sections and skips ones that don't apply (IIRC), and you're not worrying about the post getting a paper form there in time. 

As others have said, it's a good idea to get all the paperwork to hand first.

Give yourself enough time so you are not rushing and read the questions carefully to avoid any misinterpretations and mistakes.

IIRC there was online help for anything that's not clear; and again IIRC you can break off and pick it up again if you need to (it remembers where you are up to).


----------

